# Crate overnight 8 months ,barking every morning and peeing



## Lyndam (Aug 22, 2013)

Ruby still sleeping well in her crate at 8 months but early morning waking is not helping my sleep and after months of it my immune system . ( I have an immune condition). 
I d like to push her to 7 or 7. 30 am but she is in the habit of 6am waking and barking for as long as it takes for someone to get up . 
I ve tried ignoring her but then we get the crate pee . If my son lets her out when he cones in from work in a bar on a weekend night she still pees at same time in the morning , so I think it's less that she can't hold it but more that early morning waking followed by the need to pee is a habit . 
Do I give her more time ( on the principle its a developmental thing) by getting up when she barks ( or before) or is that just prolonging the habit ? 
The crate is quite big now so perhaps confining it would encourage her to hold it . Or I could try leaving er out as I don't think she would chew but then she might pee on my carpets. 
Anybody else been here ? 

Otherwise she is a great pup and every problem we ve had we have managed it crack. Improved her recall which was slipping this week by 15 minutes training holding out her slip lead and rewarding with a liver treat or fuss when she came and put her head in it . 
The peeing and the possibly connected barking is a but harder as it could be developmental and tho I d ignore her barking til she stopped if the need to pee wasn't the possible cause 

Ideas?


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

My 13-month-old still gets up in the middle of the night. At one point I thought this was habit so I tried to ignore her. Although she never had an accident in her crate or our room (she sleeps with us now at night), she would have such a fit that I'd have to get up and let her out for my own sanity. I know - reinforcing the unwanted behavior. However, as soon as I let her out, she sprints for the yard, does her business and comes back up. I know that it is a need for her. I'm hoping one day she grows out of it.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

At the weekends, the rare day when we might get a lie in, as soon as we get the morning whine we go down and let him out then when I've seen him do his business I pop him back in his bed and go for a little snooze. This way if he whimpers I know it's an attention whine rather than a desperate whine. He rarely does whine now though, he usually gives us 30-60 minutes more in bed, longer if he's still tired from a walk the day before.

Of course, when the OH is away and I can therefore bring Morris up to the bedroom... I get lots of snoozes as Morris naps on my feet, and then lots of V kisses when he decides he's ready to go out! Best way to wake up!


----------



## Hunter.IT (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey there, 
What time does she go to sleep? Or she might not be tired enough that she gets up that early! 
Our boy hunter (6.5 month) usually sleeps around 11pm and gets up around 8 am! He wakes up some times during night but goes back to sleep, and fortunately even at 8 am he doesn't make much noise, patiently wait for us to let him out! But if he is more tired, he sleeps more! 
I don't know your exercise routine, but I guess she is not tired enough. Also eliminate water after the last pee break in the evening, she must be able to hold herself over the night! 
Cheers.


----------



## Lyndam (Aug 22, 2013)

She gets 2 walks per day. A morning hour plus with her vizsla buddy , run run run tussle tussle tussle for the whole of the hour ( she sleeps a good part of morning after this but has afternoon company most days helping with house or garden work) and a teatimeish one which is half an hour of interesting nose work with lots of waterfowl/ wildlife smells or if daughter takes her that becomes a 20 minutes + off lead run .
The problem maybe she is tired too early. She ll doze with us watching tv from about 7.30/ 8pm with perhaps one waking half hour when she plays indoor games, retrieving and finding hidden things or a bit of training. 
By 10pm she gets last out ( just garden) but at times my son who works weekends til 2am will wake her and offer pee again at that time..this still doesn't result in her sleeping longer or holding pee if we don't get to her quick. 
Her morning bark is persistent but seems to be her bored come get me one rather than her I m desperate get me to grass NOW ...we very very odd times get that when she s had upset tum ..I feed her grain free and raw now so her poos are good. 
Feeding is Origen after morning walk and raw after teatimeish walk .she gets a snack in her crate ( liver treat) at bedtime and a recreational bone a couple times per week.
She doesn't drink much in evenings and I do lift it ....so unless she has a stash in the garden.....


----------



## Lyndam (Aug 22, 2013)

I don't think it's hunger as she doesn't seem keen to eat before walk and you can see though we have ribs in evidence she does generally have a good covering .
I m just struggling to crack this and it's not helping my health . Not sure if I should be less accommodating to her or more . 
But if there is one thing I know having had Ruby 8 months we could actually suddenly find this behaviour is a thing if the past because we ve either found the right solution or developmentally she s moved in herself.

My Ruby was described as the litter "livewire". Breeders almost kept her themselves as additional hunting dog but decided to go for a bigger age gap and keep from next litter. Everyone else had youngish kids or were first time dog owners so we were matched up to the livewire.
Wouldn't have her any other way but wish she was a tad more fastidious about keeping crate clean....


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm not sure this will help, but you might try setting your alarm for a few days at 5:55 am. Once she gets used to you getting up first, taking her out to pee, then going back to bed, move the alarm by 5 minutes. Try to establish the routine at 6:00. Once you succeed at that, move the alarm to 6:05.

It will take time and I'm with you about hoping Ruby grows out of it suddenly, but it sounds like you need to train her to wait for you to get up first. 

And just to set expectations, at 8 months old, even if this training works, she still may not be able to hold it all night every night.

Good luck!


----------

